# yea, you could call it great work related pranks or somthing like that



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok Here Goes

The Basement Key:

One time I started in this new shop and when I got there one of the foreman was loading a truck and he told me to help.

So I started helping and about after ten minutes he told me to go see "Scott" and ask him for the basement key.

I went to Scott and he told me to go see "Rob" for the basement key.

I went and saw Rob and he told me he just gave it to one of the girls in the office, so I go in the office and she the girl and she tells me to see "Frank", 

This shop was huge and they sent me to about 30 people before they said 

"Hey Dumbass, Look at the floor , Its a slab" DOH!

It was my first day man


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

once put a bumper sticker on the bosses truck long time ago that read "I love skater guys!"
I have more, but thought i would start with that.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Doug thought it would be funny to nail my bags to the floor while I was at the lunch truck.

Brian and I thought it would be funny to see him get gushered with the firehose in the outhouse with his pants down around his ankles...Brain was the breacher. 

It was 100 degrees out.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We had a man who got drunk on the job. He was so drunk we found him passed out under the porch! I got after him, and he goes to the johnny house. After about 15 minutes I crept up and saw him asleep on the throne! So me and 4 other guys slowly laid the crapper down on ist back. After about 30 minutes he awoke in a puddle of crap! Man, all the neighbors was cheering and applauding!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

hehe, thats crazy, was he all Blue?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He was all pissed! Literally, physicly, and mentally!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL. yea, I bet he was


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

To say the least. He never got drunk on the job again!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

dude, I think we are the last ones left here


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, and I need to go get diapers for the little one!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

OK - GO.

We will pick this up tomorrow , c ya


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

when i was green, i went to the van like i was told to do, and bring back the blue handled pipe stretchers, i returned and told the tech that i couldn't find them. he told me that they were next to the left handed screwdriver, after a brief moment of in depth thinking, i had then realized that he was screwing with me.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> when i was green, i went to the van like i was told to do, and bring back the blue handled pipe stretchers, i returned and told the tech that i couldn't find them. he told me that they were next to the left handed screwdriver, after a brief moment of in depth thinking, i had then realized that he was screwing with me.


haha, the good ole pipe strecher, right next to the bucket of steam and the sky hook


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I did bring back a bucket of steam. Hold the bucket upside down. His look was priceless.

Pounding pegs one time while working on a drilling rig.
The tool push bet me $50.00 that he could pound a peg further with one hit than I could with 3.

I thought about it all day, (none too bright that day)
In the end I just wanted the answer so I took the bet.

I hit that peg with all my might and drove it almost all the way into the ground. The push stepped up and I saw the fix. He hit MY PEG. It went into the ground further. I paid up. He bought beer.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wiper switch on high. Grease on wiper blades. 

Rocks in hub caps


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Wiper switch on high. Grease on wiper blades.
> 
> Rocks in hub caps



LMAO @ the wipers , never heard that one


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Just before a long weekend. Open a can of sardines and tape to the bosses desk, behind the drawers. Crank the heat and close the windows. Start new job the next week. I hear it took 2 days for him to find the source of the smell, and that was because of the maggots falling on the floor.

Yes Virginia, he was an as****e.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Once we tied a rainbow kite on the under side of of a worker truck so when he took off the rainbow kite would come and and trail him. We all know what rainbow colors really mean. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Once we tied a rainbow kite on the under side of of a worker truck so when he took off the rainbow kite would come and and trail him. We all know what rainbow colors really mean. :laughing:


That is awesome ron.:laughing: You guys ever took an ac duct zip tie and zipped it around the drive shaft of a truck. the trick is to tie it where the excess strap left over will hit the muffler at each rotation. Have watched quite a few guys pull off the job with a clank, clank , clank noise coming from under the vehical, then they get out to inspect the noise. One of my favs. Priceless


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If we are on 10's and another trade on 8's we would park one in and hide.

Snickering all the while


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Now I know why you are plumbers:laughing:


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

How about the bucket of steam....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I find that about a 30" piece of 1/2" cpvc and a tub of putty on a multi-story building can make a boring day much intresting.
Heres how you have your fun:
1. Cut cpvc to suggested length of about 30"
2.Grab handful of plumbers putty
3.check cpvc for any imperfections at both ends
4. tear off a small piece of putty
5.roll putty into small round ball
6.insert putty at one end of cpvc pipe
7.Make sure you are in a good location above others
8.wait for subjects to move around in attainable areas
9.aim towards target and blow through cpvc hard as hell
10. after shot has been fired retreat back to hiding area 
11. STAY FROSTY

(personaly, i have seen these putty balls blast through both sides of a foam cup.)


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

sounds like my ears would pop.. we used to take a length of copper fill it with water cap one end and tell someone if they can lift it with one hand strait up.. of course they would get wet...


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Got 2 more.
On a steam tracing job with 1/2" gp copper.
Straight lengths about 12" long fire earplugs really well.
Also, use your benders to make something that looks like a french horn. Have one end for the person to blow in and have the other (after a few loops) point straight back at them. Add water.
Get "caught" practicing the horn. Then ask them to see if they can play it bacause you are having troubles.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Got 2 more.
> On a steam tracing job with 1/2" gp copper.
> Straight lengths about 12" long fire earplugs really well.
> Also, use your benders to make something that looks like a french horn. Have one end for the person to blow in and have the other (after a few loops) point straight back at them. Add water.
> Get "caught" practicing the horn. Then ask them to see if they can play it bacause you are having troubles.



Nice one!:laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Got 2 more.
> On a steam tracing job with 1/2" gp copper.
> Straight lengths about 12" long fire earplugs really well.
> Also, use your benders to make something that looks like a french horn. Have one end for the person to blow in and have the other (after a few loops) point straight back at them. Add water.
> Get "caught" practicing the horn. Then ask them to see if they can play it bacause you are having troubles.



hehe thats great !


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Flux on the steering wheel


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

flux under the door handle, but, make sure its not where it will get heated by the sun, cause then you are busted, andit could f up the paint.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

no no, fill the flux up with duck butter when he is not looking


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

1 envelope

1 paper clip

2 rubber bands

1 washer

unbend the paper clip into a large u, bend 2 loops at each end looping outwards.

attach the rubber bands on the washer the attach to the paper clip so it hangs between the 2 posts on the u shaped paper clip with a chock collar knot.

mark on the envelope "confidential", or "so-and-so's eyes only"

wind the washer and rubber bands (not too tight)

insert in envelope without sealing it up

leave it in a place where somebody can't resist opening it

when the curious cat opens the envelope, the washer unwinds and slaps the envelope

scares the **** out of people everytime:laughing:

Vince


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

This, unfortunately, is an obsolete trick, unless you're in Chicago. 
In the days of lead and oakum, a plumber would pack a few joints and call for a pour. His apprentice would dutifully got to the lead pot, fill the ladle and bring it to the journeyman, carefully handing it to him, so he could pour his prepared joints. 
Eventually, the situation would arise where the apprentice would pack a few joints and call for a pour. As a right of passage, the journeyman would fill the ladle with water, making sure to wipe dry the bottom of the ladle. Then he'd carefully approach his young coworker, but just as he was extending the ladle, he'd trip and spill it's contents all over the unsuspecting apprentice. Most times the apprentice would just about soil his pants.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys forgot to grab the metric crescent/ pipe wrench.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> once put a bumper sticker on the bosses truck long time ago that read "I love skater guys!"
> I have more, but thought i would start with that.


 i put one on a bosses truck when he was heading to wyoming to look at some jobs. it said " cowboys butts drive me nuts".:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> This, unfortunately, is an obsolete trick, unless you're in Chicago.
> In the days of lead and oakum, a plumber would pack a few joints and call for a pour. His apprentice would dutifully got to the lead pot, fill the ladle and bring it to the journeyman, carefully handing it to him, so he could pour his prepared joints.
> Eventually, the situation would arise where the apprentice would pack a few joints and call for a pour. As a right of passage, the journeyman would fill the ladle with water, making sure to wipe dry the bottom of the ladle. Then he'd carefully approach his young coworker, but just as he was extending the ladle, he'd trip and spill it's contents all over the unsuspecting apprentice. Most times the apprentice would just about soil his pants.


Oh! that is a good one.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> i put one on a bosses truck when he was heading to wyoming to look at some jobs. it said " cowboys butts drive me nuts".:laughing:


 Where exactly do you buy a bumper sticker like that?:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A couple of good ones...
Many more where they came from!

My brother owns a car repair shop so I get a really large wheel weight used for balancing a tire and rim on a car.
Clip it on the rim of a coworkers truck and watch him wonder why the front end is shaking so bad...










A coworker found a sign on his back at 9pm in the supermarket after s woman pointed it out to him that said "Kick Me I'm Gay!

A welder at work came back from break one day and discovered all his tools had been welded to the bench...

I once had a coworker drive around for 3 days with a bumper sticker that said "I Love Ewe"


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> i put one on a bosses truck when he was heading to wyoming to look at some jobs. it said " cowboys butts drive me nuts".:laughing:


that's just wrong. not that there's anything wrong with that.

you guys are killing me.:laughing:

Vince


----------

